# Command & Conquer



## Bladecutter (Apr 25, 2005)

Any of you play Command & Conquer?

I got a screeny of me owning yuri in the last soviet mission, but you gatta have at least RA2 to understand it.


----------



## chemi5t (May 13, 2005)

I was deceived by RA 2, it was too easy compared to Tiberian Sun, altough the Command and Conquer series were never really difficult... too bad.

I kinda liked the UFOs


----------

